# He wasn’t the monster they made him out to be’: Mother of man who shot three officers speaks out



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

‘He wasn’t the monster they made him out to be’: Mother of man who shot three officers speaks out


The mother of the man who police say shot three Boston Police officers and was killed when police returned fire is speaking out.




www.boston25news.com






BOSTON — The mother of the man who police say shot three Boston Police officers and was killed when police returned fire is speaking out.

Valerie Wright told Boston 25 News her son had been diagnosed with schizophrenia and was also struggling with other mental health issues.

She claims she tried to address her concerns about his mental health with his probation officer two weeks prior to the shooting.

According to Wright, her son spent the majority of his life incarcerated and was first locked up when he was 17-years-old.

“He wasn’t the monster they made him out to be,” (no, he was see below) cried Valerie Wright. “I reached out to his probation officer and asked her to help with my son because he was mentally ill.”

Deshaun Wright had been temporarily staying at the home on Ferndale Street where his life came to an end. (This is better known as suicide my cop)

A woman whom his father shares a child with, told police she asked Deshaun to vacate the premises.

She claimed he refused to leave, threatened other residents with a firearm and held the gun to one resident’s head. 

“I’m still waiting for a call. They haven’t called me about my child dead. (don't hold your breath) I’m still waiting for that call,” said Wright’s mother.

She and other family members gathered at the scene on Sunday night to demand answers.

They claim they were not contacted by authorities during the standoff, and they’re convinced they could have helped with negotiations.

“We could’ve helped him. We could’ve told you what he meant,” (No, they knew what he wanted, and BPD obliged) said niece Tiayza Wright. “We asked for help two weeks prior. We knew my uncle had a mental illness.”

Boston 25 News first reached out to Boston Police the day after the standoff about the family’s claims.

Boston Police declined to comment on the family’s claims and again declined to comment on Sunday night.

A BPD spokesperson cited the ongoing investigation and referred all questions to the Suffolk County District Attorney’s Office.

“How can you release someone who went to prison at 17 after 20 years with no wrap-around services, no follow-up,” said Minister Randy Muhammad. “We need to look at what is happening to our young men in these prisons.”

As 25 investigates first reported, Wright was sentenced to prison for assault with intent to murder in Suffolk County in 2004.

A law enforcement source told Boston 25 News Wright was so violent that he was sent to a facility in Nevada where he wouldn’t have any known affiliations.

We asked Wright’s sister about the violent behavior described during his years in prison. She tells us he also faced a lot of violence while behind bars. She believes that took a toll on him over the years. (Then he shouldn't have tried to kill a person in 2004)


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

another hero of the BLM movement


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’ve heard moms opinion, what about dads?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Valerie can eat a bag of dicks. Fuck this “he was wonderful…” BS. Kid was a fucking KILLER who deserved everything he got.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"searching for more answers" Pretty much sums it up. answers like "can I sue the city and win?" 
At times like this all I can think is if only the legislature had implemented the police reform act sooner. Things like this will thankfully end when the last of the Bridge Academy graduates in 2024.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Fuck that. The media needs to stop giving these assholes a platform. Nearly everyone who has family killed by LE bitches about how their son/daughter/cousin/whatever was a great person and it’s somehow the fault of the system that they went ballistic. They act like it’s some kind of big scoop every time some mother comes out and says “hey I know my son raped a four year old, murdered his wife, set a church daycare on fire, and shot four cops, but he’s not the bad guy that those rotten cops are making him out to be”. Go to hell.

Glad the officers made it and he’s taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Sounds like he was worse than they made him out to be.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Ya know, this shit used to NEVER be an issue…


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Has Michelle Wu written this Mother a check and said sorry yet?


----------

